# Unknown Hatchling - Anyone Know What It Is?



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

This little one arrived around noon today with two nest mates that were DOA. Anybody know what it is? If you thought the sparrow was small, you'll love this one. Somehow the surviving baby is still alive .. prognosis not good, but I'm doing the best I can.

http://www.rims.net/2006Apr19-Unknown

Terry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Based on size, I was thinking of hummingbird, but that nest doesn't look right for them. Do you have bush tits there? They are also very small. Interesting perspective with the pigeon band. Good luck with this tiny baby!!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

TerriB said:


> Based on size, I was thinking of hummingbird, but that nest doesn't look right for them. Do you have bush tits there? They are also very small. Interesting perspective with the pigeon band. Good luck with this tiny baby!!


Hi Terri,

I agree on the nest .. way too big for a hummer nest. We do have Bush Tits .. heaven help me if that's what it is .. it is so very tiny. Still alive at 9 PM and eating pretty well .. have no clue what to feed it since I don't know what it is. It's getting itsy bitsy pieces of soaked kibble and tiny amounts of Exact with chicken baby food mixed in. The abdomen was quite distended .. not so bad now and just got a really healthy looking poop, so I guess that's encouraging.

Even with the pigeon band, penny, and dime, it's hard to really "see" how little this baby is .. literally as small as the tip of my pinky finger to the first joint. I should try to weigh it, but that would probably really scare me!

Terry


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Sorry Terry, 

I'm stumped too. When they are this tiny and young, it's really hard to identify them. I'd guess maybe a chickadee or some type of finch...sure is TINY!!!!!!


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Bushtit or California Gnatcatcher*

HI TERRY, Have check the book Complete Birds of north America. The two birds I come up are the Bushtit and California Gnatcather.Both are found in so. Calif.,both are small both are insect eaters.But I would go with the bushtit for now.Hope it makes it as I would like to know just what it is. I am also checking on a person in San Diego, who is a humming bird rescuer. If I come up with her name I will let you know. Good luck with MIGHTY MIGHT  the tiny rescue. GEORGE SIMON


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks Brad and George! I suspect that it is a Bush Tit. I will see what I can do to get a better diet tomorrow assuming the little one is still with us, and that's very iffy. Sparrows I can do .. Starlings I can do .. Pigeons I can do .. Doves I can do .. Ducks/Geese I can do .. BUT these itty bitty birds are so very, very tough to keep alive. Hopefully it will make the morning and can be transferred to the person who has the permits for these little guys .. none of the permitted folks were available today, so I'm really winging it here.

George .. good to know you have such good reference books and Mighty Might is real close .. sort of like trying to hold and feed something the size of a bumble bee ..

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Terry,

Oh...what little tykes!

You sure are faced with some challenges. Not only are your rehabbing such frightfully vulnerable tiny babies, but you have to find out what these babies are, before you can feed them their proper diet!

God bless you for helping His Creation.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Terry, kinda reminds me of a wren's size but that would fit in with a bushtit too. I know that some of the itsy bitsy ones can't tolerate cornstarch in food. We started using Harrison's Passerine formula without cornstarch in it which helped them to survive. I am concerned about his abdomen showing so much yellow - could be some liver problem?


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Lady Tarheel said:


> I am concerned about his abdomen showing so much yellow - could be some liver problem?


Hi Maggie, 

Isn't that yellow area the remnents of his yolk sack? These wee chicks look like they were just born so wouldn't that be the yolk sac contents that haven't even been absorbed fully yet?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Terry, kinda reminds me of a wren's size but that would fit in with a bushtit too. I know that some of the itsy bitsy ones can't tolerate cornstarch in food. We started using Harrison's Passerine formula without cornstarch in it which helped them to survive. I am concerned about his abdomen showing so much yellow - could be some liver problem?


Hi Maggie,

Yes, the abdomen of the little bird as well as the two that were DOA were very distended and discolored. I'm hoping Brad is right and that this is the remnant of the yolk sac. I'm glad you noted the possibility of liver trouble as I hadn't considered that. I'll see if I can get some of the passerine formula for the little one.

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I just went to feed the little hatchling again and am very sorry to report that it has died.

Terry


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Aww, that's too bad Terry It was a miracle that you were able to keep this wee, WEE one alive for as long as you did. As you mentioned, and I can just imagine, it was like handling a bumble bee. 

Sorry to hear that that outcome wasn't a good one.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Terry, I am so sorry. They are very difficult to raise. Takes a bit out of you with every loss, doesn't it.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks Brad and Maggie. I knew the chances of me keeping this little one going were very, very slim. I have =no= idea how the songbird rehabbers manage to raise such tiny little beings.

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Terry,

 I'm sorry to hear this "wee" one didn't make it. I'm sending thoughts of comfort to you.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks, Treesa. I knew what I was up against, and that helps a bit.

Terry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

So sorry this little one died. Even though your head knows the odds are against it, your heart is pulling for them to make it. Birds are such fragile creatures!


----------

